# First Foster on Sat!! OVERLOAD!!!!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG! I'm sooo on brain overload right now! We put ourselves on the foster list, but are going out of town for the holidays in a few weeks and then to visit family in Europe so didn't expect to be able to do anything before the end of January.

Well, I just found out there is a 4 month old coming in on Saturday they want us to take since she's likely to get adopted right away.

Ahhhhh!!!! We are SOOOOOOOOOOOO excited.

I have a million things going through my mind--I didn't expect us to get flagged for a puppy (although YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love puppies!!!!







) 

What to feed? Should I get a little crate or get a big crate and just dividers so it can accomodate all sizes?? What about a bed? EEEEEK!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!! Sounds so fun and exciting! Must post pics when you get her!! Oh, and I think I sense a foster failure in the works


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehe...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. My husband is already threatening to keep her and we haven't even seen her in person!! I say we need to foster a bunch of pups before we get another and there is NO way right now with winter coming up that we can do TWO dogs AND foster!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Get a big crate and forget about dividing it. They do fine as pups in a full size crate. A 4 month old may be in to chewing up beds, so an old towel in the crate will be fine.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, how is it going?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It's...going! Haha. She's definitely going to be a LOT more of a challenging foster than I anticipated. 

For a 4 month old, there are some issues. It turns out she's a bit, um, snarky about most things and has some resource guarding going on.

So, she's in puppy boot camp right now! We're doing the whole tether to us, sit for everything, down when we're relaxing, no play in the house. I think the "fun" is out of puppy-fun for now, but she's definitely had NOOOOOOOOOOO boundaries and proper socialization.

Luckily, she's a smart little cookie and it's a very palatable age, so she's already come along leaps and bounds.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

for doing this for her


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

So good to hear she is learning her manners and doing so well there. I knew she would thrive with you and be on her way to being a good girl









Next question....is this a Foster Failure yet?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*FINALLY! Foster Pics.*

We've been sooo busy with our little monster, I have not had much time to upload some pictures and post them. But here you go! I have so many, but I'll just do some fun ones from tonight. 

I'm feeling a little sad--the bugger is probably getting adopted tomorrow! We went out and bought a cute little pink and white blanket for the girls to play with tonight so she can have a little "home" when she gets to her FOREVER home. 

It's hard to believe that this little girl was food aggressive just two weeks ago. Now she just love eating with sista' Elsa. She's been licking Elsa's face after meals (either a piece offering or she figured out there's some left over crumbs!!. Of course she didn't tonight!









And when she first came, she'd just stand at the top or bottom of the stair shaking







But now is a brave thing!









Seriously mom?! Do I have to wear this ugly pink thing?! You're ruining my tuff girl image ya know!









OK...if you're gonna make HER wear it too, I guess it's a little bit better....but not much.









Hey twerp...what'cha doing over there?! Wanna play??









Not the neck fat!!!!!! 









Puppy tug twist of death!!!!









I seriously know how to pose. ANTM here I come!!!! Oh, snap!









Thanks for looking! Sorry the files are so big!!! I don't have software at home to resize. But you know it was worth it!!!!


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY! Foster Pics.*

Awww look at them coming up the stairs together and hanging out under the blanket together SO cute. Thats wonderful the pup has found a forever home. Looks like you and Elsa are foster pros now!


----------



## oyealiz (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY! Foster Pics.*

Beautiful pup! And yours is gorgeous, too!


----------

